# patching jailv2patch fails



## beaute (Jul 8, 2010)

To follow up on my previous thread, I found a patchto solve my problem. 

I am working with root, so I modified the first two lines of the batch to direct to /etc/rc.d/jail instead of /usr/src/etc/rc.d/jail. 

I then ran
`# patch jail < jailv2rc.patch`

but the patching failed.

```
Hmm... Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
---------------------------
Â¦/etc/rc.d/jail	2009-10-25 02:10:29.000000000 +0100
Â¦+++ /usr/src/etc/rc.d/jail	2010-01-19 16:14:43.000000000 +0100
---------------------------
Patching file jail using Plan A...
Hunk #1 failed at 38. 
Hunk #2 failed at 96. 
Hunk #3 failed at 114. 
Hunk #4 failed at 647. 
4 out of 4 hunks failed--saving rejects to jail.rej
Hmm... Ignoring the trailing garbage.
done
```

Any idea what the problem is?


----------

